

The Programmable Government - larrywright
http://larrywright.me/blog/articles/213-towards-a-more-open-government

======
hendler
Love this title - although the "APIs" are query only.

But a '''programmable government''', run by optimization algorithms? I like
this - as long as it's open source. No politicians, just good code and bad
code. No lobbyists, just competing, crowd-sourced algorithms.

Sounds too Utopian or too nightmarish?

~~~
anamax
> run by optimization algorithms

What is the evaluation function? How do we measure?

For example, we may agree that leaving houses empty is a bad idea and disagree
as to whether we should leave them in the hands of folks who couldn't afford
to buy them or to foreclose and sell them to people who were priced out of the
market before.

